

Apple iOS 9 announced - NickSarath
http://www.apple.com/live/2015-june-event/b0f29ee1-bd77-4810-933d-73266a113d1b/

======
sidcool
Honestly, I am not impressed with the new features. Android has been
innovating faster. And like always they showed how Windows and Android suck...

